
The Lost Kingdom: World's first text adventure game written in Brainfuck - ChickeNES
http://jonripley.com/i-fiction/games/LostKingdomBF.html
======
the_duke
HN kiss of death.

Edit:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20180725080235/http://jonripley....](https://web.archive.org/web/20180725080235/http://jonripley.com/i-fiction/games/LostKingdomBF.html)

------
speps
It's fun to notice when people found a HN link from another HN. I'm pretty
sure OP found it from this one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17599775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17599775)

~~~
pimlottc
It’s that sense of shared experience: “ah, I know what article you were
reading...”

I wonder what the longest daisy-chain of connected HN posts you could piece
together...

~~~
ardillaroja
Makes you question our free will...

~~~
justwalt
As long as it feels like we have agency, then everything’s peachy, right?

------
andyjohnson0
> Lost Kingdom is a conversion into Brainfuck of my game 'Lost Kingdom' which
> won the First Annual Classic 2k Text Adventure Competition in 2004.

Was this written by hand or transpiled from the earlier BBC Basic version? If
it's the former then I'm super-impressed: 2MB of hand-written bf code seems
like an immense undertaking.

~~~
_verandaguy
Not to downplay 2MB of handwritten code in any language, but this is 2MB of
potentially-handwritten code in a language with a hilariously small amount of
abstraction and a minuscule instruction set (since it'd be a bit exaggerative
to call it a standard library).

If this _is_ handwritten, I'm in awe of the developer's spatial orientation
within their own code base.

~~~
cstross
Not to minimize the awe and mad brainfuck skillz, but ... esolangs _can_ be
used productively, FSVO productivity; for example, the CLC-INTERCAL compiler
is self-hosting (it was originally implemented in Perl but rewritten in its
own dialect fairly early on in its development).

~~~
pradn
What does FSVO mean here?

~~~
sokoloff
For Some Value Of (presumably)

------
davrosthedalek
How many people died trying to pull this off?

------
gsaga
>Who can program anything useful with it? :)

... A person in the geek crowd raises his hand...

Me

